# Buying a Trailer - Questions to ask?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Aside from the cosmetics, what I look for is the condition of the floor, the electrics (including the brakes), the suspension, the wheel bearings, and the tires (be sure they are trailer tires and not passenger car tires). Depending on age and location, I'll get underneath and make sure the frame is not rusted.

Lastly, I'll hook it up and take it for a ride to be sure it is tracking straight.

The obvious question I ask before even going to see it is the dimensions. If it isn't at least 6'6" high ( I have QHs not TBs) and 6' wide, I can't use it. If I had 16h and above horses or draft types, I would want at least 7' high.

Once I've checked it out then, depending on what it may need, I'll make an offer. I have a pretty good idea what work I can perform and how much things cost.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

take a screwdriver and stab the floor. If it is soft it is rotted. Sometimes they look ok but are not. Depending on the price range you are in would depend on what I would expect in the condition but you could have a mechanic check brakes, bearings and axles


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

iridehorses pretty much covered it and churmbeque has a good idea too. 
Do a search on the internet for horse trailer buying tips and you will find more answers to you question


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Everyone had great suggestions, Also make sure the title is a clear one and check the vin# on the title and the trailer it self to make sure they match.:wink:


----------

